# Hello from the Sea of Cortez



## timor-bound (Jun 15, 2013)

Hello,

We have been cruising Mexico for a year now in our Crealock 37. Wife's in her 20's. I'm nearing 35. Planning on heading to French Polynesia with our long stay visas this spring. 

That's it. I'm to ten posts and can post photo's now.....


----------

